# Problems with my pitbull mix 12 months old



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

hi guys.
Need some help here as I'm having a few problems with my 12 month old staffy x


















He has been much harder work than any other dogs I have owned. Mega hyper from day one. Ive had him since 12 weeks old. He had been rehomed 4 times as no one could cope with him so he was a kindof rescue.

Anyway, I have trained him well and he is so far ok with other dogs and obedient (unless he sees a rope swing and he is off -> onto it and unstoppable!) but there has been a few incidents where he has got agressive towards me.

He had poor bite inhibition when I got him, I think he had been taken from his mum by some byb too early.. I have got him to a safe stage except the odd time he will just go a bit wild and a few times I have thought I might get bitten...

Like I was draggin a lawn mower back to the shed today (he freaked out when he first saw a pram being pushed) . I thought he would be ok as he has been much better of late, but he started deep growling and going low then jumping up and snapping around my shoulders but not biting me, just making me think he might if I continued.

I told him to get down, went inside, he came in and I made him sit and although he looked like sheepish, that was the end of it.

Im not sure if it his adolescense or he actually has a wire crossed genetically speaking!!

Later today he started growling at me when I tried to get him to go to 'his room'. I shouted at him, made him sit and he was fine straight away.

I know that dogs, particularly bull breeds can be testing sometimes , especially as teenagers, but has anyone else actually thought they might get bitten?!!!

98% of the time he is the most loving loyal companion ,
big amounts of exercise are given daily.

This morning was the remains of a new food (rest of the tin). Im not sure if that had some crazy stuff in it, because he is back on fish now and has been good as gold all evening.

Anyone else had this or got any advice?

I dont know the best way to tackle the agression. Wacking him is a non starter as that will make it worse. I am slightly concerned to be honest. Hoping he grows out of it...


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

My opinion is that it's a bratty teenager behaviour rather than actual aggression.

My dog Squirt went through a similar phase, although he was a few months younger than your pup. It was usually when he was over-stimulated or hyper and he would run around me in circles growling and lunging. It was never a malicious behaviour so I treated it as I would with another unwanted behaviour such as jumping when greeting. 

I turned my back on him and ignored it. He figured out pretty quickly that those stunts weren't going to garner any attention or playful behaviour in return. You'll have to be very consistent, but don't ever interact with him in any way while he's doing it. I found that trying to correct it just got my dog more excited, so instead I ignored the unwanted behaviour and praised when he settled down.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Hmmm, I think I am going to have to disagree with BC. A dog, (especially a powerful bull type dog) growling and snapping at you should not be taken lightly. I personally would not tolerate a dog of mine growling at me, much less snapping at me aggressively. I am always testing my dogs by taking away food or toys with my hand, and they have to wait for me to give it back. If they show any signs of aggression it is dealt with immediately. If it happens a second time he or she is gone! I have grand children, and I will not take a chance.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys. 

and BC dogs had just made me feel loads better :hammer::roll:

Hmm. Well he is over 25kg and extremely athletic and strong not surprisingly for his breed.

I am hoping with BC dogs theory that he is testing boundaries. I have a 3 year old son so he is my primary focus, although they are never alone together and the dog is very very good with him.

It seems to be like you say BC, when he is hyper stimulated (eg not been for a walk for a good few hours, or particularly in my own back garden he seems to play up)

With that said, I said after the last 'serious' occurance I was implementing a 3 strikes rule on the calendar, mainly because I couldn't handle it if he bit or attacked someone and I had chosen to ignore warning signs of aggression. 

BUT, and its a big but, he hasn't bitten anyone, he pretty much ignores all other folks, so I am hoping against all hope he will grow out of this.
He loves playing with other dogs, and when he has been exercised (well) he is the opposite of the hyper dog he can otherwise be!!


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Also dday. I can take his food off him or do pretty much anything I want and he is totally cool with it.
It seems to be random occasions (to me, maybe not him) that can trigger the behaviour.
Not tolerating it will involve having him put to sleep and that is not something I would want to do at all unless he actually bit me!! or I feared for the safety of other family members or other people outside the family.

That is what I am weighing up, just as I am thinking it over he jumps on me and smothers me in kisses!!


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> My opinion is that it's a bratty teenager behaviour rather than actual aggression.
> 
> My dog Squirt went through a similar phase, although he was a few months younger than your pup. It was usually when he was over-stimulated or hyper and he would run around me in circles growling and lunging. It was never a malicious behaviour so I treated it as I would with another unwanted behaviour such as jumping when greeting.
> 
> I turned my back on him and ignored it. He figured out pretty quickly that those stunts weren't going to garner any attention or playful behaviour in return. You'll have to be very consistent, but don't ever interact with him in any way while he's doing it. I found that trying to correct it just got my dog more excited, so instead I ignored the unwanted behaviour and praised when he settled down.


I tried ignoring that sort of trick when he was smaller and we were in the garden. Until he locked on to my trouser leg and I had to literally drag him back into the house if I was to ignore him :rofl:

Luckily those days are over.
Like I say, he is massively better than he was even 3 months ago. But as he now a big strong dog (and Im 6ft and 195lbs) it is more concerning if I am worried about his occasional errant behaviour!!
I walk him at least 5 miles a day with a big runaround in woodland either morning or night too. (2 or 3 walks daily). If it was up to him we would walk 100 miles a day.... He doesn't seem to get tired at all!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Well my experience with Squirt was almost the same behaviour, (although he never lunged up high or at my face or anything, it was more just running around nipping at my hands and feet) and he's definitely not human aggressive or unstable. This is something a lot of people I know have experienced with their young and excitable dogs. That definitely doesn't make it acceptable behaviour, but I don't see it as aggressive or threatening behaviour, I see it as bratty behaviour. If the dog wanted to cause harm, he could, but he's not. 

It would definitely help to see what's actually going on, but you obviously don't want to encourage it just to get a video. If you have a chance next time it happens, getting a quick recording would be helpful. 

So that said, I still think it's probably not intended to be aggressive. Try ignoring it and praising when he calms down and let me know if that helps.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

BCdogs said:


> Well my experience with Squirt was almost the same behaviour, (although he never lunged up high or at my face or anything, it was more just running around nipping at my hands and feet) and he's definitely not human aggressive or unstable. This is something a lot of people I know have experienced with their young and excitable dogs. That definitely doesn't make it acceptable behaviour, but I don't see it as aggressive or threatening behaviour, I see it as bratty behaviour. If the dog wanted to cause harm, he could, but he's not.
> 
> It would definitely help to see what's actually going on, but you obviously don't want to encourage it just to get a video. If you have a chance next time it happens, getting a quick recording would be helpful.
> 
> So that said, I still think it's probably not intended to be aggressive. Try ignoring it and praising when he calms down and let me know if that helps.


Thanks BC Dogs.

He wasnt jumping up for my face!!
Just more at my forearms /mid arm (big thick puffa jacket on) but about 2 foot away. Sort of daring himself to come closer.

having said that, there was an incident that started the 3 strikes rule where I took his stick in the park and he got all arsey and mouthed my arm strongly (small bruise) before I knew what was going on. He got a major bollocking and that was that, no harm done.

I will definately try and get a video, it could be a while though unless I initiate something deliberately and even then it may not work.

The other day walking him I was on the mobile phone and out of the blue he went a bit dippy and started going for my boots and trouser leg bottoms!! It was about the time of his mad half hour which he is nearly grown out of now. It was impossible to ignore it as he was trying to rip the tongue off my boots :rofl:

In the end I had to smack his backside and shout at him to get him to stop as I looked stupid going down the street with a short lead and a dog trying to eat my boots :rofl:
That worked instantly, he was like a chastised kid.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Yeah, definitely don't encourage the behaviour just to get a video, or for any reason. 

There were a couple times where my dog started getting stupid in public like that. That's when I put him in a firm heel, turned around and took him straight home. Ignoring unwanted behaviours works best for my boy. Corrections tend to get him more excited, so like I said, I just reward the good and ignore the bad. It works really well with him. All dogs are different, though. It might take some time for you to figure out what training methods work best for your dog.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks. Yes your right. Ignoring definately works best. He loses interest in the bad behaviour very quickly. Will focus on no response at all and brief my gf to do the same. thanks again for your help


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

wow, i just typed a lengthy post and it dissapeared haha. in a nutshell id say he just sounds very drivey and firey. dont take no crap off your dog, doesnt sound like you do . make him mind, maybe redirect him on something he can get away with. i have one that bites hard when he gets fired up. means no harm but makes me mad. i point him to a rope and hes happyto beat the rope up. some of these dogs are born like that. doent mean they are malicious. great looking dog btw


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

darkhorse said:


> Also dday. I can take his food off him or do pretty much anything I want and he is totally cool with it.
> It seems to be random occasions (to me, maybe not him) that can trigger the behaviour.
> Not tolerating it will involve having him put to sleep and that is not something I would want to do at all unless he actually bit me!! or I feared for the safety of other family members or other people outside the family.
> 
> That is what I am weighing up, just as I am thinking it over he jumps on me and smothers me in kisses!!


You and BC are probable correct. But know this, nearly every dog that bites a family member is non aggressive and fine until he isn't. And they always give warning signs before hand. My wife has two permanent puncture scars on her leg by one of the most smartest and affectionate dogs I have ever owned "99% of the time".


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

petquality said:


> wow, i just typed a lengthy post and it dissapeared haha. in a nutshell id say he just sounds very drivey and firey. dont take no crap off your dog, doesnt sound like you do . make him mind, maybe redirect him on something he can get away with. i have one that bites hard when he gets fired up. means no harm but makes me mad. i point him to a rope and hes happyto beat the rope up. some of these dogs are born like that. doent mean they are malicious. great looking dog btw


Thanks dude. Sorry you lost your reply , I hate that sh&t!!

I think your spot on with drivey and firey! That describes him to a tee. I hope your right and I am very grateful for your input :cheers:

dday - you could well be right..!! Time will tell but in the meantime I have just got to roll with it!


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

When I say roll with it I mean see how he goes. Hopefully he will grow out of it... Fast


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like a very driven dog, needs training and something to do.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Sorry for coming into this a little late. From experience I would say the dog is probably not trying to be aggressive, if he wanted to bite you or attack you during those times he could have easily done so. My girl used to get all amped up jumping in the air barking and growling, but she really just had energy that needed released and wanted to play. We added some more miles to our daily walks, as well as some more time with the flirt pole and other games throughout the day. Keeping your dog busy and worn out should help a lot, along with proper training and consistency. I would just make sure to never be afraid of your dog, he will know it and push the limits more if he can.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Thank you both for your input. It is most helpful.

::::COACH:::: - yes I agree!

TeamCourter

thanks. That makes a lot of sense. he could have definitely bitten me, hard, if he wanted to! But he knows who is the boss in this house, and I think your right. He has so much energy it literally seems to ooze out of his pores sometimes. 
I would love to step up the exercise regime but alas I have to work during the days (I work for myself so can take him out in the days) so I have to be pretty rigid with the timings of it. 

Whats the best way you guys have found to knacker him out in a shortish time frame??!!!!

I throw a frisbee which he loves in the park but literally I can throw it so many times now and his recovery time is superfast so I get tired of throwing it 100 times before he is....although it does take it out of him for at least 20 seconds!!

Don't worry, I have never been afraid of him. I do trust him and have a lot of affection for him. I have been a bit taken aback sometimes when he has gone to another level.!! or growling hard or jumping and snapping, but I have a certain amount of patience before I snap and he knows not to f*ck around in that scenario.

A few times I have dragged him wriggling and snapping by his collar and put him in his room as a telling off for errant behaviour :curse:
To be fair I have not had to do that for a good while now though. :angeldevi


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

Honestly, the thing that wears my blockheads out the fastest is long down-stays. They have to ignore all of the cool stuff going on around them and pay attention to what they're supposed to do. It forces them to use that brain, and it's really hard. 

The other thing that wears them out is walking at Heel. Again, they have to ignore all of the stuff going on around them and pay attention to where you are so they stay in the right place. Bizmark is exhausted after a mile of walking at Heel, and he can run miles and miles with no noticeable energy loss.

Both of the above wear my pair out faster than any Agility class does, even though it's a whole lot less physical work. The impulse control stuff is hard for them to do, it literally blows their minds at first.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

That's great advice. It's great to hear from other owners about this sort of stuff! I will give it a go extending his staydowns and also doing more heel when he is on the leaf but to be fair I am pretty rigorous about correcting pulling so generally he is very good on the lead and does walk to heel most of the time (slack lead!) 

Will look at what else he can do too! Thanks a lot


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Well he did it again tonight.
Tried doing shorter walks at night because he gets spooked pretty easy by things like wind (its windy here right now) , leaves and so on. So was trying to reduce exposure to see if he was getting overstimulated. It doesn't seem to have worked :hammer:

It wasn't too heavy tonight, he only snapped at me a couple of times till I shouted him to a sit and he chilled after that. But he did bruise my arm a little with one of them 

I think I am going to go back to the longer walks tomorrow and let him run off lead in the woods and see if that helps. Problem is he has done it on the walk home even after a good length walk, but it seems to be less likely than on short walks.
Gonna wear my thick jacket and try again tomorrow :rain:

We will probably be fine now for weeks and then catch me again just as I think he is sorted...!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He needs to get over the wind and leaves. I would walk him on purpose through the wind and leaves. It will help him over come the anxiety. 

When he jumps up to nip, do you correct him? I'd put that attitude in his place if he were my dog. If you are out walking and he is tired somewhat on the way home and he jumps up and nips it's probably because he hasn't had enough and wants and needs more.

Id also get a cheap treadmill off Craigslist and put him on it till his tongue is hanging off to the side.  if he still does it I'd assume it is a dominance thing and I'd nip that habit right away whether that be use of an e-collar or a firm correction.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> He needs to get over the wind and leaves. I would walk him on purpose through the wind and leaves. It will help him over come the anxiety.
> 
> When he jumps up to nip, do you correct him? I'd put that attitude in his place if he were my dog. If you are out walking and he is tired somewhat on the way home and he jumps up and nips it's probably because he hasn't had enough and wants and needs more.
> 
> Id also get a cheap treadmill off Craigslist and put him on it till his tongue is hanging off to the side.  if he still does it I'd assume it is a dominance thing and I'd nip that habit right away whether that be use of an e-collar or a firm correction.


Thanks ::::COACH::::!!

Yeah, I agree, I am going to keep taking him out in all weathers as he seems to be getting a little better.

I have tried all sorted when he jumps and nips. I first tried the method dog trainers here recommend, make him sit , treat him yada yada yada, that didnt work for sh*t! He took the treat and carried on.

So I then moved on to the ignoring method, that actually does work pretty quickly but takes some nerve as some of the nips start to hurt.....

So more recently he did it nipped hard, I was annoyed, and smacked him on his backside hard and shouted NO super loud. He was as good as gold after that and he has been more wary of doing it to me.
But he did it big time to my girlfriend last week and she wont use hard correction like that as she gets a bit scared 

She is 99% of the time totally in charge of him, but when he rebels it takes a firm hand and not being nervous.
So for now I am just walking him at night (in daytime he is ok with her). It does seem to be when he is on the homeward route, may well be that he doesnt want to go in yet!!

I am in the UK, no treadmills here... are there any DIY plans so I could make one? It sounds perfect!

How do I train him to use it!!!

THANKS


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I will ask until you can know for sure what his behavior is and how to curb it please don't let him off leash in public. My dog is one who used to get triggered by everything I know how to handle them and introduce potential trigger to him now and I learned how to read him. I know he will be unhappy before he does and j or even him from getting unhappy as best I can. I still wouldn't let him off leash. Spring pole or flirt pole treadmill. keep away. Hide and seek. Nose work. Find it. So many kind games when the weekend comes and bad owners take their dogs for walks and we have to stay in. When he is healthy my boy on most days needs a 4-8 mile run after we walk for a few miles to relax and chill out. 

Training is key. Get him to focus on you. Learn that default position is sit and that's what you expect for good things to happen. Then start to desensitize him to the lawn mower. Work with him by weeds and leaves and in the wind. Get some flags flying and trash bags making noise while your at it those can also be triggers lol Help him learn to associate good things and fun from the stuff that used to set him off when he acts out towards you. I would also not have your child around during times when your training for triggers. You wouldn't want your child to mimic you and your dogs behaviors in the future or the dog to jump and move the wrong way. 

A good behaviorist can help you access the behavior. Not just a trainer but a behaviorist. It's hard to know for sure just by talking online when in doubt find one near you. They usually have meet and greets and can help you access and offer advice on a potential course of action.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Some great advise and lots of ideas for you to try. 
I can't say anything with full respect towards your dog as i haven't seen or dealt with your pup but i can say with some experience with an overly reactive dog i had, i would like to add a couple thoughts. 
If your significant other isn't as strong as you with the dicipline you are going to continue to see issues. They need to be doing the same things you are, as long as they are getting good responces. 
Think of it like dealing with a really smart four year old. "if i jump on the couch after being told no and dad spanks my butt, i quit, cause, ouch! i dont like that responce. but mom sees me and just says no no no... Well that doesn't really bother me, more of just an annoying sound in my ear." Who am i gonna jump on the couch in front of  
Work together to set up how you are dealing with your pups issues.
My second thought to help is that if you want your dog to be better when you are in the yard with your mower (just a single example) don't just treat them when he's out there with you and not trying to jump on you. he may now see the treats as something that comes with the mower and will expect them every time, which will just add to the excitement. The next time you work in the yard everytime your pup ignores what you're doing have someone treat him, whether with a treat or just praise, use this towards every situation your dog has an issue with. 
As another, maybe not so helpful note, if your dogs first response to things he doesn't like is biting, you need to be careful. A dogs first instinct as a "pet" should not to be to bite. A dog that is well adjusted, socialized etc should look at using thier mouth as a last resort. This doesn't mean just get rid of them but more as a warning sign that if not handled correctly could become a much bigger issue. Be aware and be smart.


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Bit of an update on this one guys. Since my last post my pup has really turned a corner. A few well timed smacks on his bottom when he started playing up really bad seems to have brought him into line and he has seemingly turned the corner. No more issues of it at all when out walking with me, and not with my girlfriend as when he started getting antsy (you can tell when he is about to start jumping and snapping) she shouted very loud at him and stood on the lead so he couldnt jump up. He seemed to get the message and has not been anything other than excellent for the last month and a bit. The lawnmower issue he is getting better with and I have left it out with him while he has been in the garden for him to get used to :rofl:

He was scared of the snow shovel the other day!! but we got past that one with some coaxing and so fingers crossed he has grown out of it. He is currently draped around my shoulders while I sit typing this on the armchair :roll:

I will update this thread as we progress"! thanks for all help so far


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 20, 2015)

From what im reading, Coach seems pretty spot on, sounds like he needs a LOT more exercise.. Also the whole anxiety thing doesn't fly around here. My female got scared the other day of a little compressor i had blowing up my truck tire. She wouldn't go out and potty, i knew what it was.. I purposely went outside, fired up the compressor, picked her up (she is still little 17 weeks) and set her right by it, once she seen it wasn't hurting me or her, she was ok, she started for the truck door to go for a ride! 

We built more trust and now louder things don't bother her, accept the vicious vacuum lol..


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

darkhorse said:


> Bit of an update on this one guys. Since my last post my pup has really turned a corner. A few well timed smacks on his bottom when he started playing up really bad seems to have brought him into line and he has seemingly turned the corner. No more issues of it at all when out walking with me, and not with my girlfriend as when he started getting antsy (you can tell when he is about to start jumping and snapping) she shouted very loud at him and stood on the lead so he couldnt jump up. He seemed to get the message and has not been anything other than excellent for the last month and a bit. The lawnmower issue he is getting better with and I have left it out with him while he has been in the garden for him to get used to :rofl:
> 
> He was scared of the snow shovel the other day!! but we got past that one with some coaxing and so fingers crossed he has grown out of it. He is currently draped around my shoulders while I sit typing this on the armchair :roll:
> 
> I will update this thread as we progress"! thanks for all help so far


Sounds like you are doing a great job. I am glad he is doing better


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

I wouldn't take it lightly at all these are powerful dogs and they were bred to not show or be aggressive towards humans, I got an apbt and a mut that looks like one and thats has never happened and if it did they would be taken to the woods


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Ah just saw the update glad he is improving for ya


----------



## darkhorse (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks guys and gals for all your input and suggestions 

He is still improving for the most part..!

He still has his little moments but as someone else said earlier in the thread, I think he is a very driven dog and needs and craves lot's of exercise and stimulation, be that fetch, or obedience training etc

I have had to step up the whole pack leader thing to a new level to sort this behaviour. Literally nothing else would work and the woods were beckoning only a few months ago dyleroche1 :rofl:


But I knew in my heart he was a good dog and so I gave him another few chances, and he is very good with my little boy and other kids (and most other dogs), just a little bouncy, but hey, he's still a puppy.

He is still on watch however!! It will take some time for me to trust him 100% again but he doesn't seem to dare mess around with me anymore, it just wasn't going his way :hammer:

I will keep updating this thread


----------

